

A nuclear fission reaction with pingpong balls - rheide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v8i4v1mieU

======
bricestacey
This is one of those concepts that many people don't get in high school, I
think, because the model is too idealistic to easily extrapolate to the real
world. This really brings it to life.

------
rheide
The fun starts at 1:55

